# Abscess on chicken face



## queenofhair (Sep 7, 2012)

My cream brabanter has an abscess on her face near her beak. What should I do?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

queenofhair said:


> My cream brabanter has an abscess on her face near her beak. What should I do?


Can you post a pic of it.. ?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

PM me if you like...


----------



## queenofhair (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is the abscess


----------

